# Problems with my new NV-100



## Luminator (Jan 24, 2007)

Two days ago I got my Envee-100 laser from Lucent Optics. I must say that my expectations are not met. I didn't measure output (lacking the necessary equipment) but neither does it pop any balloons nor burn matches or dark materials. It seems to be weak compared to the descriptions of some owners and the videos on Lucent Optics website (although I'm very impressed by the brightness as a high-power laser newbie).

When I measured the amperage at stable operation I found it to be 0.55 A (for the Envees Lucent Optics website says 0.6-0.65 A).

So I'm asking myself what could be wrong with it? Are my expectations too high?


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Jan 24, 2007)

The baloons have to be red or black to absorb the wavelength.
Are your cells new or used ??
Most matches have to be colored black with a sharpie - Wood matches seem to work best.

Try this stuff - It might make a difference.

Mike


----------



## Apex007 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yea, it's all about what absorbs or reflects 532nm light. A red or black balloon should go bang. Any other color will probably just sit there and stare at you. Same goes for matches, red or black. 

Try different distances too. Closer is not always better.


----------



## ajohnson (Jan 24, 2007)

What batteries are you using?


----------



## Luminator (Jan 24, 2007)

Batteries are new, and I even used a DC power supply - no difference.

I tried four different sorts of matches, red and black, any distance from the laser between 1 cm and 1 m - no success. Not even smoke is coming from the matches.

With exposure times of 20 sec and more I can melt small holes into very thin plastic but not tape or something similar.


----------



## 532nm (Jan 24, 2007)

Also I suspect the balloons on those videos are filled up VERY FULL to the point of nearly bursting.


----------



## spyderknut (Jan 25, 2007)

I have done both of these tricks with my EnVee 100 I got last week. It is hard to keep the beam focused on the matchhead. What kind of batteries are you using? I am feeding mine lithium cells.


----------



## Luminator (Jan 25, 2007)

spyderknut said:


> I have done both of these tricks with my EnVee 100 I got last week. It is hard to keep the beam focused on the matchhead. What kind of batteries are you using? I am feeding mine lithium cells.



I tried it with new alkalines as well as a power supply (3.0 up to 4.0 V using an AA battery dummy). The laser constantly drew 0.55 A, regardless of input voltage (I assume it's constant current regulated).


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 25, 2007)

Luminator said:


> I tried it with new alkalines as well as a power supply (3.0 up to 4.0 V using an AA battery dummy). The laser constantly drew 0.55 A, regardless of input voltage (I assume it's constant current regulated).



Shouldn't the amperage have gone down when you went from 3 to 4v? Maybe I'm calculating wrong, but 

.55A @ 3v=1.65 watts
.55A @ 4v=2.20 watts

Unless I'm misunderstanding the current regulation or something. I'm no expert here...


----------



## ted_park (Jan 25, 2007)

I think a lot depends on the balloons or the matches. I have some matches that are resistant to ignition by laser. You have to have something to hold the laser in position since the beam has to stay on the same spot for a while for the match to ignite. As far as balloons go, some of them are really resistant to popping by laser - the RPL-300 I have can burn through things, but I have a batch of these little water bomb balloons that can't be popped with the laser, and its got the right measured output. Sometimes you have to put a mark on it with a marker to absorb enough energy.

As far as the envees go, make sure to use the lithium batteries, and make sure the contact where the positive of the battery touches is clean. Take a pencil eraser and give the point on the endcap where the positive terminal of the battery touches a gentle rub. This will give you the best performance. Another thing to watch out for is batteries - some of the batteries you buy can be old and you won't get the best performance out of your laser.


----------



## dr_lava (Jan 25, 2007)

even my 40mW green could pop a full red baloon at some disatance. If you set your laser on a flat table and point it at the back of your hand very still, you should feel a strong stinging rather quckly. Also, it should penetrate black electrical tape within a few seconds (again held still).


----------



## Luminator (Jan 26, 2007)

Yesterday I successfully popped an orange balloon which was fully inflated up to the limit. But if you can do it with a 40mW laser it's no surprise.

I'll send this laser to a measurement service (10 EUR) and if it has less than 100mW I'll have to ask for a replacement.


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 26, 2007)

All you need is a green LED and a Multimeter to measure the output of a green lazer.


Mac


----------



## Luminator (Jan 26, 2007)

cmacclel said:


> All you need is a green LED and a Multimeter to measure the output of a green lazer.
> Mac



This is interesting ... Could you please give me an advice how to proceed or provide a link to a description?

I wonder how one to calibrate a setup like this and how to get absolute power values..


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 26, 2007)

Luminator said:


> This is interesting ... Could you please give me an advice how to proceed or provide a link to a description?
> 
> I wonder how one to calibrate a setup like this and how to get absolute power values..





http://www.angelfire.com/co3/coinsnxs/


----------



## dr_lava (Jan 26, 2007)

This method is inaccurate. It is also in the stickys at the top of the lasers forum!

Here is the original website
http://www.phalkin.com/sbk/PowerMeter.htm

Here is the rebuttal:
http://argonholo.webhop.net/electronics/greenLEDs.html


PLEASE if you talk about this or post it in a website, don't say it is accurate, because it's NOT unless you calibrate your diode!!!!!


----------



## Luminator (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the links.

I too think that if I should have a calibrated measurement before asking the seller.


----------



## liveforphysics (Jan 26, 2007)

cmacclel- Laser is an acronym for:
Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation


Until "zebras" become parts of the function of lasers, I think it will be best to stick with laSer over laZer.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jan 27, 2007)

Luminator,

Sorry I didn't see this thread earlier. I haven't been on CPF in a few days. If it doesn't light a match, it doesn't do 100mw. PM sent for exchange info.


----------



## lgehrig4 (Jan 27, 2007)

FNinjaP90 said:


> Luminator,
> 
> Sorry I didn't see this thread earlier. I haven't been on CPF in a few days. If it doesn't light a match, it doesn't do 100mw. PM sent for exchange info.


 
I'm not sure if it was you who emailed me, but after I received my 100mW Emvee (1/6/07) I emailed about the same thing (not being able to burn a match) and was told that they had to be the strike anywhere matches?

I haven't been able to even make a match smoke. I've tried red matches and red colored with a black Sharpie. Both were stick matches. I've also tried distances of 1in to a foot.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## wileecoyote (Jan 28, 2007)

I have an NV-100 which is about 3 weeks old. It does burn red and black electrical tape and it lights red matches but for the lighter colored stuff you have to mark it first with a red or black sharpie. No matter what you are burning the key seems to be holding the laser very still and trying different distances until you get a good focused beam on the burning spot. The best burning distance is not always the closest distance, at least for me.


----------



## SenKat (Jan 28, 2007)

Luminator said:


> Yesterday I successfully popped an orange balloon which was fully inflated up to the limit. But if you can do it with a 40mW laser it's no surprise.
> 
> 
> I'll send this laser to a measurement service (10 EUR) and if it has less than 100mW I'll have to ask for a replacement.


 
If you are stateside (prolly not, since you quoted Euros) then if you covered 2-way shipping, I would test it for you....This offer stands for any that want/need their lasers' ouptut measured...2-way shipping, maybe a buck or two, and I'll even make a video of the test to send to you when it's done testing. (Don't know if this post is allowed - if not, please forgive....if it is, then please read !)


----------



## Luminator (Jan 29, 2007)

Since there seems no snag in your offer it seems rather helpful to those who aren't sure about the power of their laser.

When it comes to me I wait for a PM answer from FNinjaP90. It seems to me that Lucent Optics does care of their customers.

And yes I'm located in Europe quoting an offer at http://www.laserworld.at (Austria).


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes Luminator...Lucent Optics will take care of it's customers... Gary and Madz are the BEST!! 

My EnVee lights matches with NO problems at distances up to 1 foot....


----------



## Luminator (Jan 29, 2007)

zigziggityzoo said:


> Shouldn't the amperage have gone down when you went from 3 to 4v? Maybe I'm calculating wrong, but
> .55A @ 3v=1.65 watts
> .55A @ 4v=2.20 watts



AFAIK the regulation circuit cuts output power (going to the diode) at a certain limit, means that if you increase voltage in constant current mode you just increase the power-to-heat dissipation.

On the other hand below a minimum voltage the regulation cannot sustain a minimum amperage the laser needs to ignite (about 0.4A with the NV-100).


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 30, 2007)

I love the Envee and it is my personal Favorite Laser...


----------



## SmithB (Jan 30, 2007)

Johnawesley said:


> I love the Envee and it is my personal Favorite Laser...


 
You wouldn't happen to be paid, or a part of the company who makes them, would you? Just gotta ask...virtually every post you've made has been about Envee lasers, or bumping posts related to them...


----------



## Luap (Jan 30, 2007)

SmithB said:


> You wouldn't happen to be paid, or a part of the company who makes them, would you? Just gotta ask...virtually every post you've made has been about Envee lasers, or bumping posts related to them...



My thoughts exactly. Does seem strangely over enthusiastic with these things... :thinking:


----------



## crailtap25 (Jan 30, 2007)

Luap said:


> My thoughts exactly. Does seem strangely over enthusiastic with these things... :thinking:



thats cause they are THE BEST ... lol but seriously they are good.


----------



## Apex007 (Jan 30, 2007)

After owning one, I'm pretty darned enthusiastic about them too. I like leadlights just as much though, that's what got me started on this whole "hobby".


----------



## SenKat (Jan 30, 2007)

I might switch allegiances if I ever get another laser - but for now, my Aries is top dog...I love Laserglow !  

But, nope - I am not paid to endorse them - and not part of their company ! (small disclaimer for those that question)


----------



## wileecoyote (Jan 30, 2007)

When someone excessively promotes a particular product or cause it is usually because there is something in it for them personally, either directly or indirectly. In the few cases that lack a personal incentive, there is usually an obsession or passion that is fueled by other factors which impart a similar bias. In either scenario it is generally best to take the proffered advice with a grain of salt.

As an NV-100 owner that had shopped around a lot and was slightly influenced by certain pro NV-100 posts on this forum, I can say that I am pleased with the overall value of my NV-100 but I am not ecstatic about it. I do plan to have my unit tested since I suspect it may be just slightly underpowered based on all the videos and statements that I have seen from other 100+ mW owners, however I could certainly be wrong since this is my first and only laser until my new units arrive from DealExtreme.com for comparison purposes.

One thing was for sure: I wanted 100+ mW and the NV-100 was the only solution at the $300 price point. Now that I see how limited the burning power is for the 100+, it is clear to me that I won't be truly satisfied with anything less than 200+ mW so I am already waiting to score the next great deal. Trouble is that most lasers in the upper limits of Class IIIb are too expensive for just messing around in the house, and too dangerous to be used for a lot of other things, so I imagine there are quite a few customers out there waiting for a 300-500 mW product for under $500.


----------



## SenKat (Jan 30, 2007)

I can agree with you to a point - seems likea very pessimistic point of view, to me. NOT trying to pick a fight or anything, I am certain you have your reasons for thinking that way, and that is perfectly understandable, and respected by me. I own many different lasers, and I bought a lasercheck to sate my own curiousity, and further my knowledge as well. If I endorse a product, it is only out of my observations, and experience that I speak - nothing else. I have never been given a product to "test" or a discount because I spoke highly ofa product either - wait, I take that back, a car dealership gave me $100.00 once for referring someone to them to buy a car. But never in the laser field. I welcome anyone to send me samples to test, and review - as I am most likely the most objective person, unswayed by product prejudice you will ever find. I state the facts, then I state my preferences- or in other words, my opinion. I don't mince words, and I most definitely make it clear what is fact, and what is opinion. So, I am sorry if you have had bad issues in the past with reviewers, or endorsers - but I most definitely do NOT fall into that stereotype. Again, I am not attempting to belittle you, or pick an argument at all - just most likely rambling, so I will stop now.


----------



## wileecoyote (Jan 31, 2007)

Senkat,

My post was not addressed specifically to you or to any other forum user. It was a general statement regarding anyone that "_excessively promotes a particular product or cause_". The key term is "_excessively_".

Someone that tests a wide range of products and posts a neutral, unbiased review and makes an occasional recommendation of a specific product is generally going to be taken a lot more serious than someone that jumps up and down, shouts and hollers from the rooftops, and sings out their a__ about a particular product to the exclusion of all others.
 

There have been times in the past when I was so passionate about a particular product or solution that I found myself becoming an evangelist with nothing but the best of intent and no personal benefit to me. Eventually I found that my perspective was a bit biased against other products or solutions to at least a slight degree, and my excessive enthusiasm made people less likely to accept my advice since they were rightly suspicious of my motives.

To each his own. Watch, listen, and learn. Draw your own conclusions. Lead or be led. Do not go gently into that dark night. And above all else, have a powerful green laser with you at all times...


----------



## SenKat (Jan 31, 2007)

Well said ! I was not taking offense, or thinking it was directed at me. I'm just here to share what I know, and learn what I don't !

And yes - definitely the part about the powerful green laser....oooooya !


----------



## SmithB (Jan 31, 2007)

I know this thread is derailed, and I'm probably catching the ire of our wonderful moderators, but there are a number of users who have registered in the past couple of months that have almost exclusively made posts about Envee lasers, shortly after they were available.

Some of them are having a tendency to bump Envee related threads with banal replies in an obvious effort to keep them at the top of the forum.


----------



## Luminator (Jan 31, 2007)

To come back to the initial scope of the thread: It's now 3 days that I wait for an answer to PM and e-mail from Gary concerning replacement of my NV-100.

I've got just the simple question whether it's possible to upgrade to a higher power level Envee laser than sold over LucentOptics.com.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 31, 2007)

SmithB said:


> our wonderful moderators



You almost made my cry 

Well ... this thread is certainly well off-topic now, I agree. I'll further have to say that usually this thread would end here because of personal agendas and attacks showing through.

HOWEVER ... CPF is about truth and the art of light, be it lasers or flashlights. Unfortunately, the laser forum is a maelstrom of agenda and hidden scheming. Right now, I'll have to agree about some possibly unusual envee activity without pointing fingers or calling names ... and without being sure about it either, of course. If I were sure the offenders would have been long gone. We at CPF do not take attempts at manipulation of the membership lightly.

Thus, we're somewhat on topic and I would like to use this thread as a means to propagate awareness of such problems on the forum. BUT ... keep it civil please and do not point fingers while lacking evidence. Otherwise we'd have to close it down.

Thank you.

bernhard


----------



## crailtap25 (Jan 31, 2007)

Luminator, once you get ahold of gary, im 100% sure he'll do whatever he can to satisfy you... (writing from past experiences only)

EDIT: yea sometimes it takes a few days for him to get back to you.. but he always does.. for me at least.


----------



## Apex007 (Jan 31, 2007)

I think that some of this has to do with the fact that the EnVee is so new to the market in comparison with the long standing big names. Just like DL, the fanatsicm will probably slow down and even out with the rest of the products. 

On the other hand though, it is one of the first really well made portable IIIb's at a price within reach of people living with a budget. I've been relegated to AAA pointers for so long because of the ungodly price of the big portable modules. Finally being able to afford a really well made IIIb "big laser" is exciting to me which is why I have trouble shutting up about mine


----------



## Madz (Feb 1, 2007)

Luminator, Ill give Gary a call in the morning and have him get back to you. He deals with all the shipping so I unfortunatly cannot set you up with a better unit, but if you would like to get something a little more powerful I was told we have a couple more higher powered ones in stock. Unfortunatly they are not as stable since the EnVee does not have sufficient heat dissipation. Basically there is a chance you might have to duty cycle it.

As for cheerleaders... I assure you we would not stoop low enough to pay or give incentive to people to praise us. Honestly I would assume the quality of product for the reasonable price would be incentive enough for customers.


----------



## Johnawesley (Feb 1, 2007)

This thread is about the EnVee you know...lol


----------



## Johnawesley (Feb 1, 2007)

Just got my Laser to Light matches at 14 inches...


----------



## Johnawesley (Feb 1, 2007)

SmithB said:


> You wouldn't happen to be paid, or a part of the company who makes them, would you? Just gotta ask...virtually every post you've made has
> been about Envee lasers, or bumping posts related to them...


 

Nope...NOT paid or selling anything for Madz or Gary (Lucent Optics)... It's just my way. When I like something I want for people to know about it. If I liked Dragon Lasers and owned one, you can bet I would let people know about it too, but I don't own one. I'm just like Apex007 and Crailtap25, I like the EnVee and think it to be the best portable Laser that I have ever owned. If you owned one and liked it as much as I do, you would say the same... " I am Not Alone"

John..


----------



## Luap (Feb 2, 2007)

Johnawesley said:


> " I am Not Alone"



Indeed, you are not alone. I have one too. As do a few of us on here now. The difference is we don't all hark on and on and on and on about it like a stuck record at every given opportunity. 
You made your point long ago  Was no need to labour it.

Paul


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 2, 2007)

Johnawesley said:


> This thread is about the EnVee you know...lol



Yes. This thread. Not all threads in this forum.
Please do not spoil the fun of this forum for others by fluffing about the EnVee Laser everywhere and way too often.
Even in a thread about the laser, meaningless posts do not contribute anything and might actually be annoying.
To be clear as crystal: please tone your enthusiasm about the Envee down to an acceptable level. 
Thank you.
bernhard


----------



## Johnawesley (Feb 3, 2007)

Bernhard...I am all about following the rules here on CPF... Please believe me...and I do not endorse or sell any Laser of any kind.

To the other posters in this thread, about my envolvement with the EnVee.

Why is it, that if a person posts more than a few mentions about the Laser that they own, that they are questioned about working for or endorsing the company that makes them?

I wish that people would get off that line of thinking. I haven't accused anyone of anything like that, just because they talk about the subject, even it is more than others would talk about it... This kind of thing takes the fun out of it for me and I feel that that is wrong.

I do apologize about my many posts about the Laser that I own and that many of you feel me to be a broken record on the subject..

I like the Laser, saw this thread about the Laser as well as many other threads in CPF about the Laser, and responded as anyone who wants to help somone with that Laser would. That is all that I am trying to do, is help new Laser owners enjoy the Laser and understand it, since I own it myself. I would like to think that some find my posts to be helpful and certainly not meaningless.  

My apologies about my redundancy everyone..


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 3, 2007)

John ... a telltale sign that your enthusiasm got a bit carried away is the reaction of the other users. First, they are annoyed about a lot of posts on the identical subject where many of them do not have anything new to offer. Second, you are suspect of shilling.
As our users are decent people, I would take those signs seriously and think about them.

As I told you in my PM ... I believe you about not being paid to endorse the product, so we can all be happy and you just tone it down a little and make the laser forum groove on nicely. 

Feel free to be enthusiastic about your laser and tell the other about it. CPF is not about restricting the free flow of information.


And now we can carry on with the subject of the thread and take further discussion of John's EnVee enthusisam to PM, if still of interest, thanx.


bernhard


----------



## crailtap25 (Feb 3, 2007)

ok, now that thats mostly done with... Luminator, hows your replacement coming along?


----------



## Johnawesley (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

I will just tone it down and if you have questions about the Laser I will answer them. I am not selling anything. I am just a proud Laser owner and want to discuss that Laser here in CPF. If my many posts on the subject have annoyed anyone, I do apologize. I didn't think that my enthusisam for my Laser, would get me questioned of trying to sell or Endorse the product. That Laser has a name and I don't know of any other way to discuss it, without typing it's name in a post.

Please do carry on with the topic at hand and thanks for hearing me out..

John..


----------



## tehota (Feb 3, 2007)

My Envee has been great, burns matches, pops balloons etc. I really like it now that I have it.

I am concerned however, the last few times I used it I noticed when it first comes on there is a "corona" to the right of the beam and then it goes away... It never had this before. 

Is this a sign of an unstable diode that will fail, or is it something else?

It is not dirt or contamination, it goes away after about 3 secs of being on.


Ideas?

Ed


----------



## bootleg2go (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Ed,
This instability is mode hopping in your laser.
It's a common infant mortality failure of the diode.

It usually gets worse than better.
If you have some warranty time left, give the laser lots of use over the next the week or two before deciding to return it for repair.


----------



## tehota (Feb 4, 2007)

Well that is not good.... I have also had some trouble with it turning on...I have to unscrew the tailcap and retighten it sometimes to get it to go. The led indicator seems to flicker when this happens, like it is a poor connection. The connection thing seems to be getting more frequent, but it wasn't a problem at first, it is like something is loose, but I know it isn't?

Here is a crude diagram of what I am seeing:







I will try your advice for the next week, I just got it... and I have 6 months warranty.

I just hope they will swap it if it is in fact defective/faulty, I don't want to wait the round trip to the CNL factory for repair/replacement, I mean it is only a few weeks old at thhis point..

It is a GREAT laser for the money though, the halo/connection just scares me now.

Ed


----------



## Luminator (Feb 5, 2007)

crailtap25 said:


> ok, now that thats mostly done with... Luminator, hows your replacement coming along?



Well, I thought more than twice about returning it to Lucent Optics, mainly because it costs me 48 EUR (= USD 60) to return it (no joke!) as insured shipping. :thumbsdow

I know that you guys from Lucent Optics are not responsible for my shipment costs ... but pleeeease send me something back that really makes up! :laughing:


----------



## Luminator (Feb 12, 2007)

To Lucent Optics: Has my NV-100 not yet arrived?


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nope, not yet.


----------



## wileecoyote (Feb 13, 2007)

tehota said:


> Well that is not good.... I have also had some trouble with it turning on...I have to unscrew the tailcap and retighten it sometimes to get it to go. The led indicator seems to flicker when this happens, like it is a poor connection. The connection thing seems to be getting more frequent, but it wasn't a problem at first, it is like something is loose, but I know it isn't?
> 
> Here is a crude diagram of what I am seeing:
> 
> ...


I purchased 2 lasers from DealExtreme.com, a 20mw and a 50mw. Both work great and seem to be worth the money (they were CHEAP) however one of them has the same light pattern which you show, only mine stays this way the entire time the unit is turned on. It looks like the pattern from a shotgun with lots of little fuzzy dots all around in a circle and then the main bright laser dot in the center. I assume this has something to do with the collimator or optics but I am not sure. I plan to email them and see if they will ship me a replacement.


----------



## ajohnson (Feb 14, 2007)

if you have a permanent fuzzy halo, or something like that, you might try cleaning the lens first. There are other posts here about the best way to go about this.

Just my .02

Oh, and I do happen to have the equivalent of a NV-80 (groupbuy before lucentoptics came into existance) and I am quite happy with it. Along with a pointer I got from Atlasnova...and another from VitalSpirit...and...well I'll stop there


----------



## The Phantom (Feb 14, 2007)

Luminator said:


> Two days ago I got my Envee-100 laser from Lucent Optics. I must say that my expectations are not met. I didn't measure output (lacking the necessary equipment) but neither does it pop any balloons nor burn matches or dark materials. It seems to be weak compared to the descriptions of some owners and the videos on Lucent Optics website (although I'm very impressed by the brightness as a high-power laser newbie).
> 
> When I measured the amperage at stable operation I found it to be 0.55 A (for the Envees Lucent Optics website says 0.6-0.65 A).
> 
> So I'm asking myself what could be wrong with it? Are my expectations too high?


 
IMAGINE THAT! Problems with the Envee? Who knew?


----------



## Rubycon (Feb 14, 2007)

That pic is typical with some KTP lasers when they're cold. If it goes away it's backscatter. Persistent haze and excessive speckle around the primary dot indicates FOD on the elements in the beam path. You have to treat optics with extreme care. They may appear clean enough for a king to eat off of, but that means nothing to a powerful beam of photons! The optics need to be cleanroom clean, not much different than hard disk data platters. Otherwise you will have some distortion.


----------



## wileecoyote (Feb 14, 2007)

I inspected the lens of the laser which has the persistent speckle and it seemed to be slightly scratched or dirty. I tried cleaning it with rubbing alcohol but this did not change the speckle at all. Perhaps it is a plastic lens which was damaged at the factory. I am going to request a replacement now and hope for the best.


----------



## Apex007 (Feb 15, 2007)

The Phantom said:


> IMAGINE THAT! Problems with the Envee? Who knew?



You really have not made a single useful contribution to this discussion forum.


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 15, 2007)

Please stop the personality show and get back on topic, guys.
We do not want to fight here. 

bernhard


----------



## Luminator (Mar 5, 2007)

The replacement laser arrived last week.

In short: It does burn almost any of the test matches. Thank you guys from Lucent Optics. I'm quite happy with their service.

This thread has served its purpose and should be closed.


----------



## Timelord (Mar 5, 2007)

So when is the 100mw back in stock??????


----------



## Patriot (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes, I would also like to know  



Timelord said:


> So when is the 100mw back in stock??????


----------



## Patriot (Mar 7, 2007)

Is the NV-100 expected to be back in stock anytime soon? ..................

Thanks


----------



## wileecoyote (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry, the laser forum isn't a market place. Please use B/S/T for that purpose. Thanx.
bernhard


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Mar 8, 2007)

They should be back in stock in a week. I promise! CNI took the second week of February off for the Spring Festival, and they said they would send out my order tomorrow.


----------

